# Your birth number...



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

Atlthough I'm not in trouble nearly as much as this suggests:angel:   I'm  always asking questions so I must be a 5....Let us know what your birth number is and if it's fitting...


Birth Test

Your birth date describes who we are, what we are good at and what our inborn abilities are. It also points to what we
have to learn and the challenges we are facing.

To figure out your Birth Number, add all the numbers in the birth Date together, like in the example, until there is only one 
digit. A Birth Number does not prevent you from being anything you want to be, it will just color your choice differently 
and give you a little insight.

              Example

              March 20, 1950
              3 + 20 + 1950 = 1973
              1 + 9 + 7 + 3 = 20
              2 + 0 = 2

  Keep going until you end up with a single digit number. 2 is the Birth Number to read for the birth date in the example.

              #1 THE ORIGINATOR
              #2 THE PEACEMAKER
              #3 THE LIFE OF THE PARTY
              #4 THE CONSERVATIVE
              #5 THE NONCONFORMIST
              #6 THE ROMANTIC
              #7 THE INTELLECTUAL
              #8 THE BIG SHOT
              #9 THE PERFORMER
    ===========================================================
              # 1 - THE ORIGINATOR
              1 's are originals. Coming up with new ideas and executing
              them is natural. Having things their own way is another trait
              that gets them as being stubborn and arrogant. 1's are
              extremely honest and do well to learn some diplomacy skills.
              They like to take the initiative and are often leaders or
              bosses, as they like to be the best. Being self-employed is
              definitely helpful for them. Lesson to learn Others' ideas
              might be just as good or better and to stay open minded.
              Famous 1's Tom Hanks, Robert Redford, Hulk Hogan, Carol
              Burnett, Wynona Judd, Nancy Reagan, and Raquel Welch.

              #2 - THE PEACEMAKER
              2's are the born diplomats. They are aware of others' needs
              and moods and often think of others before themselves.
              Naturally analytical and very intuitive they don't like to be
              alone. Friendship and companionship is very important and can
              lead them to be successful in life, but on the other hand
              they'd rather be alone than in an uncomfortable relationship.
              Being naturally shy they should learn to boost their
              self-esteem and express themselves freely and seize the moment
              and not put things off. Famous 2's President Bill Clinton,
              Madonna, Whoopee Goldberg, Thomas Edison, Wolfgang 
              Amadeus Mozart.

              # 3 - THE LIFE OF THE PARTY
              3's are idealists. They are very creative, social, charming,
              romantic, and easygoing. They start many things, but don't
              always see them through. They like others to be happy and go
              to great lengths to achieve it. They are very popular and
              idealistic. They should learn to see the world from a more
              realistic point of view. Famous 3's Alan Alda, Ann Landers,
              Bill Cosby, Melanie Griffith, Salvador Dali, and Jodi Foster.

              # 4 - THE CONSERVATIVE
              4's are sensible and traditional. They like order and routine.
              They only act when they fully understand what they are
              expected to do. They like getting their hands dirty and
              working hard. They are attracted to the outdoors and feel an
              affinity with nature. They are prepared to wait and can be
              stubborn and persistent. They should learn to be more flexible
              and to be nice to themselves. Famous 4's Neil Diamond,
              Margaret Thatcher, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Tina Turner, Paul
              Hogan, and Oprah Winfrey

              # 5 - THE NONCONFORMIST
              5's are the explorers. Their natural curiosity, risk taking, and 
              enthusiasm often land them in hot water. They need diversity, 
              and don't like to be stuck in a rut. The whole world is their 
              school and they see a learning possibility in every situation. 
              The questions never stop.They are well advised to look 
              before they take action and make sure they have all the facts 
              before jumping to conclusions. Famous 5's Abraham Lincoln, 
              Charlotte Bronte, Jessica Walter,Vincent Van Gogh, Bette 
              Midler, and Helen Keller.

              # 6 - THE ROMANTIC
              6's are idealistic and need to feel useful to be happy. A
              strong family connection is important to them. Their actions
              influence their decisions. They have a strong urge to take
              care of others and to help. They are very loyal and make great
              teachers. They like art or music. They make loyal friends who
              take the friendship seriously. 6's should learn to
              differentiate between what they can change and what they
              cannot. Famous 6's Albert Einstein, Jane Seymour, John Denver,
              Merlyn Steep, Christopher Columbus, and Goldie Hawn


              #7 - THE INTELLECTUAL
              7's are the searchers. Always probing for hidden information,
              they find it difficult to accept things at face value.
              Emotions don't sway their decisions. Questioning everything in
              life, they don't like to be questioned themselves. They're
              never off to a fast start, and their motto is slow and steady
              wins the race. They come across as philosophers and being very
              knowledgeable, and sometimes as loners. They are technically
              inclined and make great researchers uncovering information.
              They like secrets. They live in their own world and should
              learn what is acceptable and what not! in the world at large.
              Famous 7's William Shakespeare, Lucille Ball, Michael Jackson,
              Joan Baez, and Princess Diana

              # 8 - THE BIG SHOT
              8's are the problem solvers. They are professional, blunt and
              to the point, have good judgment and are decisive. They have
              grand plans and like to live the good life. They take charge
              of people. They view people objectively. They let you know in
              no uncertain terms that they are the boss. They should learn
              to exude their decisions on their own needs rather than on
              what others want. Famous 8's Edgar Cayce, Barbara Streisand,
              George Harrison, Jane Fonda, Pablo Picasso, Aretha Franklin,
              and Nostrodamus.


              #9 - THE PERFORMER

              9's are natural entertainers. They are very caring and
              generous, giving away their last dollar to help. With their
              charm, they have no problem making friends and nobody is a
              stranger to them. They have so many different personalities
              that people around them have a hard time understanding them.
              They are like chameleons, ever changing and blending in. They
              have tremendous luck, but also can suffer from extremes in
              fortune and mood. To be successful, they need to build a
              loving foundation. Famous 9's Albert Schweitzer, Shirley
              MacLaine, Harrison Ford, Jimmy Carter, and Elvis Presley


----------



## Lisa (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL! 

 I don't want to be conservative!!!!!!:waah:

# 4 - THE CONSERVATIVE
4's are sensible and traditional. They like order and routine.
They only act when they fully understand what they are
expected to do. They like getting their hands dirty and
working hard. They are attracted to the outdoors and feel an
affinity with nature. They are prepared to wait and can be
stubborn and persistent. They should learn to be more flexible
and to be nice to themselves. Famous 4's Neil Diamond,
Margaret Thatcher, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Tina Turner, Paul
Hogan, and Oprah Winfrey


I agree that maybe some of this is me... but sensible and traditional, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! and if you ever saw my house, Order and Routine, would be the last thing on your mind


----------



## ppko (Aug 2, 2004)

6-7-1979

I am a 3 the life of the party


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> 6-7-1979
> 
> I am a 3 the life of the party


Great we need people like you!!! artyon:  Just one problem, if you were born after let's say...how about 1970?  Please omit the year...You're making me feel old :uhyeah: :lol: 

Nalia so funny!  One of my good friends said the same thing until she read it and said, "Ok it's me!"


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, MJ, I'm about to make you feel as young as the day is short:  11-26-1965.

 According to this method, I'm a 4.  I suppose in some ways, I am conservative but generally I'm liberal.  Just goes to show ya.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 2, 2004)

According to this, I'm a conservative...

Well, THAT'S a surprise.  Does that mean I have to turn in my John Kerry bumper sticker?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, MJ, I'm about to make you feel as young as the day is short: 11-26-1965.
> 
> According to this method, I'm a 4. I suppose in some ways, I am conservative but generally I'm liberal. Just goes to show ya.


 1965 is at least in the range!!! :viking3: :viking2: Party!!!! 

Now all of you 4s Steve, Nalia and Georgia...don't sweat it! Anything Arnold is A- okay!!! "Come with me is you want to live!"...Arnold in T2  Steve you may keep your bumper sticker


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2004)

I too am #4, the consevative - the description is reasonably accurate, though not the one that those who know me would have chosen as a description of me...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I too am #4, the consevative - the description is reasonably accurate, though not the one that those who know me would have chosen as a description of me...


Ahhhhnold would be proud!!! :mp5:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2004)

He is.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> He is.


Are you related or do we have to,*"pump you up?"*:boing2:


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi MJ, y'all,  I'm a 3, life of the party. Don't know about that, but have been known to give a party or two.  I think I am idealistic but not optimistic usually, so is that realistic or idealistic?  Confused :idunno:  

That thing about starting many things and not following through is troubling.  My quilt, my pottery, my 2nd dan belt....  TW


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I turned up a 6.

(No comment)


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey, check out the list for the four's, baby - Thatcher, Turner, Winfrey...what women!!  And Tina and I have the same birthdate of November 26.

 Flatlander, do you see yourself as a Paul Hogan type or a Neil Diamond type?  (ladies?  my money's on Hogan).


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2004)

You win!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Definitely Paul Hogan type.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2004)

Crikey! :ultracool


----------



## OULobo (Aug 2, 2004)

While I'm not happy with the list of other #4s I guess I can take solace in the fact that I atleast I'm in great company on the board here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2004)

hmmm I'm 8

# 8 - THE BIG SHOT
8's are the problem solvers. They are professional, blunt and
to the point, have good judgment and are decisive. They have
grand plans and like to live the good life. They take charge
of people. They view people objectively. They let you know in
no uncertain terms that they are the boss. They should learn
to exude their decisions on their own needs rather than on
what others want. Famous 8's Edgar Cayce, Barbara Streisand,
George Harrison, Jane Fonda, Pablo Picasso, Aretha Franklin,
and Nostrodamus.

No comment


----------



## Firona (Aug 2, 2004)

well i got me a 7. I guess that's kinda true...ah heck its true, it's way too true. the whole search for information and the like is my life. consider I am a 17 year old who graduated highschool a year ago and is now spending all his time reading writing and talking to you fine people to find the answers to all maner of things. It fits! hehe


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Hi MJ, y'all, I'm a 3, life of the party. Don't know about that, but have been known to give a party or two. I think I am idealistic but not optimistic usually, so is that realistic or idealistic? Confused :idunno:
> 
> That thing about starting many things and not following through is troubling. My quilt, my pottery, my 2nd dan belt.... TW


LOL TW you are fine the way you are...who says you have to cross the finish line, it's only important that learned and had fun!!! At least you don't get inot trouble like me!!!  Now when's the next party???

Mister Mike....a good teacher aren't you starting a new school?  

Shesulsa what a list!!!! pretty darn ok! 

Kenpo Tess = Super Mod :asian: ...It totally fits!

OULobo a 4 is a good thing... and you are in very good company! 
artyon:
Firona LOL and never stop learning! :supcool:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2004)

If I might, I say OULobo is in fantastic company.  You should feel honored


----------



## CB2379 (Aug 2, 2004)

I am a 6 Romantic

# 6 - THE ROMANTIC
6's are idealistic and need to feel useful to be happy. A
strong family connection is important to them. Their actions
influence their decisions. They have a strong urge to take
care of others and to help. They are very loyal and make great
teachers. They like art or music. They make loyal friends who
take the friendship seriously. 6's should learn to
differentiate between what they can change and what they
cannot. Famous 6's Albert Einstein, Jane Seymour, John Denver,
Merlyn Steep, Christopher Columbus, and Goldie Hawn

Boy does this sound like me or what MJ? HAHA
Chuck


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> While I'm not happy with the list of other #4s I guess I can take solace in the fact that I atleast I'm in great company on the board here.


 Awww shucks....


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 2, 2004)

I came out a #4 and it is pretty close!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 2, 2004)

whoo whoo #4s seem to be ruling... maybe it isn't so bad being conservative


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

CB2379 said:
			
		

> I am
> # 6 - THE ROMANTIC
> 
> Boy does this sound like me or what MJ? HAHA


Chuck that is so you!:asian: I'm not just saying that! 

Now we've got lots a fours, a couple of sixes and a seven and eight but where are all my other nonconformist buddies? I can't be getting into trouble all by myself? :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 2, 2004)

I was:

....and breaking the CONFORMIST chain of 4's!!!

# 5 - THE NONCONFORMIST
5's are the explorers. Their natural curiosity, risk taking, and 
enthusiasm often land them in hot water. They need diversity, 
and don't like to be stuck in a rut. The whole world is their 
school and they see a learning possibility in every situation. 
The questions never stop.They are well advised to look 
before they take action and make sure they have all the facts 
before jumping to conclusions. Famous 5's Abraham Lincoln, 
Charlotte Bronte, Jessica Walter,Vincent Van Gogh, Bette 
Midler, and Helen Keller.

kinda true.. :ultracool 

But does me following all of you make me a conformist?  Am I just becoming a part of the greater whole? or just joining another _group_?...must think/learn from this....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> I was:
> # 5 - THE NONCONFORMIST
> 
> ....and breaking the CONFORMIST chain of 4's!!!


 Scout where've ya been? I've been waiting...



> But does me following all of you make me a conformist? Am I just becoming a part of the greater whole? or just joining another _group_?...must think/learn from this....


 Come on you're a five question it, but then let's jump to the conclusion that we need to have an adventure!



:xwing:
What say we go for a sky dive?


----------



## auxprix (Aug 2, 2004)

according to this, I'm a three. That couldn't be more off...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> according to this, I'm a three. That couldn't be more off...


Ok which one fits you most?


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 2, 2004)

# 3 - THE LIFE OF THE PARTY
3's are idealists. They are very creative, social, charming,
romantic, and easygoing. They start many things, but don't
always see them through. They like others to be happy and go
to great lengths to achieve it. They are very popular and
idealistic. They should learn to see the world from a more
realistic point of view. Famous 3's Alan Alda, Ann Landers,
Bill Cosby, Melanie Griffith, Salvador Dali, and Jodi Foster.


----------



## Gary5000 (Aug 2, 2004)

10/18/1994

I'm a 6.  

# 6 - THE ROMANTIC
6's are idealistic and need to feel useful to be happy. A
strong family connection is important to them. Their actions
influence their decisions. They have a strong urge to take
care of others and to help. They are very loyal and make great
teachers. They like art or music. They make loyal friends who
take the friendship seriously. 6's should learn to
differentiate between what they can change and what they
cannot. Famous 6's Albert Einstein, Jane Seymour, John Denver,
Merlyn Steep, Christopher Columbus, and Goldie Hawn


----------



## auxprix (Aug 2, 2004)

well, reading all of them...not one really fits me. If I had to choose one, I'd say somewhere between an 8 and a 2. Maybe a little more 8. I can't decide because I'm often very blunt, but play that peacemaker role often.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> # 3 - THE LIFE OF THE PARTY


Judging from your avatars it seems fitting.  

Gary what would you rather be?:lookie: 

auxprix...choose 8 and you are like Tess...a very good thing! :asian:


----------



## Gary5000 (Aug 2, 2004)

#6 is a 50/50 explanation about me but i think #2 would've been a better number for me!:angry: :ticked:    Or Maybe a 8.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

Gary5000 said:
			
		

> #6 is a 50/50 explanation about me but i think #2 would've been a better number for me!:angry: :ticked:  Or Maybe a 8.


Oh please don't steam over it...it's just for fun...Here _Poof _you are a 2 go in peace you are a peacemaker


----------



## Gary5000 (Aug 2, 2004)

Very funny, but I'm not too mad. harharhar


----------



## KungFuWarrior (Aug 2, 2004)

2-1-1984
Im a 7!!!
This fits me pretty good even though I don't like set around reading and studying like the word intellectual would suggest.     


#7 - THE INTELLECTUAL
7's are the searchers. Always probing for hidden information,
they find it difficult to accept things at face value.
Emotions don't sway their decisions. Questioning everything in
life, they don't like to be questioned themselves. They're
never off to a fast start, and their motto is slow and steady
wins the race. They come across as philosophers and being very
knowledgeable, and sometimes as loners. They are technically
inclined and make great researchers uncovering information.
They like secrets. They live in their own world and should
learn what is acceptable and what not! in the world at large.
Famous 7's William Shakespeare, Lucille Ball, Michael Jackson,
Joan Baez, and Princess Diana


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 2, 2004)

KungFuWarrior said:
			
		

> 2-1-1984
> Im a 7!!!
> This fits me pretty good even though I don't like set around reading and studying like the word intellectual would suggest.
> 
> ...


It seems the titles are throwing people...if the shoe fits wear it! :asian: 

Gary I just read you are Ceicei's little dude!  Nice to meet you!  I got one just like you at home!


----------



## Gary5000 (Aug 2, 2004)

I Know


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Judging from your avatars it seems fitting.
> 
> Gary what would you rather be?:lookie:



You are talking about the Bondage one and not the one I have now I hope... hehe


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You are talking about the Bondage one and not the one I have now I hope... hehe


I don't know this dino looks like quite the party hound! :boing1:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2004)

12 - 22 - 1961 that added me up to be a six as well, so don't cry Gary or anyone else who ended up with the same number. 
But Ceicei can testify to my being a supreme non-conformist. 

 :idunno: go figgure!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> 12 - 22 - 1961 that added me up to be a six as well, so don't cry Gary or anyone else who ended up with the same number.
> But Ceicei can testify to my being a supreme non-conformist.
> 
> :idunno: go figgure!


 :asian:   Hanging out in caves qualifies you to be an honorary 5....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

Gary :boing2: :boing1: you are a cutie!


----------



## TwistofFat (Aug 3, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Famous 3's Alan Alda, Ann Landers,
> Bill Cosby, Melanie Griffith, Salvador Dali, and Jodi Foster.
> 
> I'm not sure about this. Ann Landers, Alan Alda wow that's a party...I'm going to lie down.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> mj-hi-yah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Come on People!!!  Alan Alda is 1) Canadian!  2)  Buckets of fun!  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2004)

He's also a tall classical pianist and a HUGE science fan.  That with the comedy, acting ability and general sense of FUN, how could you go wrong?  Big hands, big feet...you know what that means...


 ...big gloves and big shoes.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> He's also a tall classical pianist and a HUGE science fan. That with the comedy, acting ability and general sense of FUN, how could you go wrong? Big hands, big feet...you know what that means...
> 
> 
> ...big gloves and big shoes.


:roflmao:


----------



## ppko (Aug 3, 2004)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> mj-hi-yah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Come on now!  That's a fun guy!














Just a few of what I keep in my wallet....


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's another!







Hey?  Hey?


----------



## TwistofFat (Aug 3, 2004)

you know you guys are right - I did cry at the end of MASH by golly.  I am proud to be a 3!  However, I did not notice any wallet photos of Ann Landers!?


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's a '7' ....






Man, I wish I was a 7


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

And a '2'........


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Did someone ask for an Ann Landers wallet pic?


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

A '9'.........




​#9 - THE PERFORMER

9's are natural entertainers. They are very caring and
generous, giving away their last dollar to help. With their
charm, they have no problem making friends and nobody is a
stranger to them. They have so many different personalities
that people around them have a hard time understanding them.
They are like chameleons, ever changing and blending in. They
have tremendous luck, but also can suffer from extremes in
fortune and mood. To be successful, they need to build a
loving foundation. Famous 9's Albert Schweitzer, Shirley
MacLaine, Harrison Ford, Jimmy Carter, and Elvis Presley​ 

Does that fit?


​


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Bill's a '2'....






#2 - THE PEACEMAKER
2's are the born diplomats. They are aware of others' needs
and moods and often think of others before themselves.
Naturally analytical and very intuitive they don't like to be
alone. Friendship and companionship is very important and can
lead them to be successful in life, but on the other hand
they'd rather be alone than in an uncomfortable relationship.
Being naturally shy they should learn to boost their
self-esteem and express themselves freely and seize the moment
and not put things off. Famous 2's President Bill Clinton,
Madonna, Whoopee Goldberg, Thomas Edison, Wolfgang 
Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's another '2' ...






Isn't it amazing how much fits in my wallet?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

Dan great pics!!!!  I have to get my membership in so I can do that too, but until then I need to see a five? Whatcha got for me Stoolman?????


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Surely....how about:








Thomas Jefferson?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Surely....how about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spongebob laugh - arrrrr ha ha ha ha ha  He's not on my VIP list but if he'll come for a skydive I'll take him!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

How about.............








Steve Martin!!!!!artyon:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Or.........







Richard Simmons????


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Thomas Jefferson, Steve Martin, Richard Simmons, all #5s:


> # 5 - THE NONCONFORMIST
> 5's are the explorers. Their natural curiosity, risk taking, and
> enthusiasm often land them in hot water. They need diversity,
> and don't like to be stuck in a rut. The whole world is their
> ...


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 3, 2004)

I came in as a 7.  Pretty good... 

Ahh, Gary, my son!  As a 6, the description fits although he hates that title!  2 and 8 would fit him also.

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok Steve Martin makes my day!!!!   :boing2: :boing1: :rofl: :roflmao:  

Ceicei Number 7 cool and Gary adorable!


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 3, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Spongebob laugh - arrrrr ha ha ha ha ha He's not on my VIP list but if he'll come for a skydive I'll take him!


I was thinking sharkdiving really...in New Zealand...
Steve Martin is definitely coming
but we _have_ to cut Simmons *shudders*


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> I was thinking sharkdiving really...in New Zealand...
> Steve Martin is definitely coming
> but we _have_ to cut Simmons *shudders*


:jaws: uhhh shark diving huh? We'll be extremist nonconformist ok what the hey but how 'bout we bring Simmons along he can go in first...swimming to the oldies...hee hee hee

Stoolman you crack me up!!! Hi there! LO freaking L...


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh no....He's infesting my persona!

Hi there! :rofl:

This post will not make sense if you don't see it with the avatar that I currently have, which I'll be changing shortly.


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 3, 2004)

Change it! Change it now!!! 



no way he gets first dive!


----------



## TwistofFat (Aug 4, 2004)

Where do I begin....


----------



## mhouse (Aug 4, 2004)

2+24+1975 = 2001 = 3

Woo Hoo! Life of the Party it is. I don't know if the title for #3 is how I would describe myself, but the description seems fairly accurate.

:ultracool


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 4, 2004)

6+11+1982=1999
1+9+9+9=28
2+8=10
1+0=1

# 1 - THE ORIGINATOR
1 's are originals. Coming up with new ideas and executing
them is natural. Having things their own way is another trait
that gets them as being *stubborn and arrogant*. 1's are
extremely honest and do well to learn some *diplomacy skills*.
They like to take the initiative and are often leaders or
bosses, as they like to be the best. Being self-employed is
definitely helpful for them. Lesson to learn Others' ideas
might be just as good or better and to stay open minded.
Famous 1's Tom Hanks, Robert Redford, Hulk Hogan, Carol
Burnett, Wynona Judd, Nancy Reagan, and Raquel Welch.

me stubborn and arrogant....no who would have thought that   diplomacy skills could explain the political science major huh?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 4, 2004)

mhouse said:
			
		

> 2+24+1975 = 2001 = 3
> 
> Woo Hoo! Life of the Party it is. I don't know if the title for #3 is how I would describe myself, but the description seems fairly accurate.
> 
> :ultracool


Yeah those names...may have to put Stoolman on the renaming committee!  

Fuzzy I love your take on it! :inlove:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm a 5

Don't consider myself a non-conformist, must have been a past life.  

Dot


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I'm a 5
> 
> Don't consider myself a non-conformist, must have been a past life.
> 
> Dot


Dot 5=Steve Martin!!!!  Worry not of the titles...live in the now with us fellow 5!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi There!!!!  I'm a 5 too!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 5, 2004)

MJ, According to your instructions -- and I calculated three times (oops!) - i'm also a 4.  Now, I'm asking you and Chuckster -- do I really look like a 4??  KT


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh I don't mind being a 5, actually I think I'll turn over a new leaf.  

and to prove it I've change my avatar again.   

LOL  think I have a ways to go.

Dot
:rogl:


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 5, 2004)

well...I got a 7...

#7 - THE INTELLECTUAL
7's are the searchers. Always probing for hidden information,
they find it difficult to accept things at face value.
Emotions don't sway their decisions. Questioning everything in
life, they don't like to be questioned themselves. They're
never off to a fast start, and their motto is slow and steady
wins the race. They come across as philosophers and being very
knowledgeable, and sometimes as loners. They are technically
inclined and make great researchers uncovering information.
They like secrets. They live in their own world and should
learn what is acceptable and what not! in the world at large.
Famous 7's William Shakespeare, Lucille Ball, Michael Jackson,
Joan Baez, and Princess Diana

definately live in my own world....namely my room.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> MJ, According to your instructions -- and I calculated three times (oops!) - i'm also a 4. Now, I'm asking you and Chuckster -- do I really look like a 4?? KT


They like getting their hands dirty and
working hard....In Karate and in your excellence in your job GIRL you be a four!!!!:mp5: BTW You are in awesome company on this board!  Lots a fours here!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 5, 2004)

What's this nonsense? I'm the *ONLY 8*  here??


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> well...I got a 7...
> 
> #7 - THE INTELLECTUAL
> 
> definately live in my own world....namely my room.


 Chronuss...you are in great company with Ceicei...We could use your smarts around here too! :asian: Any ideas :idea:  on how we can ditch Richard?


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What's this nonsense? I'm the *ONLY 8* here??


hey...you're also the one that got the Owl....go figure that...  @@...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What's this nonsense? I'm the *ONLY 8* here??


Tess uhhhhhh......I'll put Stoolman on it right away!:boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 5, 2004)

*snickers*  Yes indeed MJ~!!  Perfect choice for the job


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tess uhhhhhh......I'll put Stoolman on it right away!:boing1:


I'm on it, give me a couple of minutes....


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2004)

_



Professor Remy Amador Presas 
December 19th, 1936

Click to expand...

 _

_From this website_

_Make the late professor Presas an 8!_

_So you're in great company there, Tess._

_Here he is with Rich Parsons_


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> _From this website_
> 
> _Make the late professor Presas an 8!_
> 
> ...


Awwwwhhhh..

Very nice Stoolster! May have to think about giving you a raise...ya know a higher stool!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2004)

Tip jar's on the counter


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 5, 2004)

*Gives the stool guy a big hug.. * Thanks Flatlander  I'm not alone anymore *giggles..


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 5, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> well...I got a 7...
> 
> #7 - THE INTELLECTUAL
> 7's are the searchers. Always probing for hidden information,
> ...



I thinks this fits you so close it's kind of scary...i was checking this with kathie and we both starting laughing saying that when they came up with this one they were describing you....and yes tess is the only owl and 8  what can i say she's unique in being different that is in a good sense though


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 5, 2004)

This thing says I'm the conservative!HAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  oh wait..............It's right.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> This thing says I'm the conservative!HAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh wait..............It's right.


Gary you are a 4 too? Not that there's anything wrong with that!(Seinfeld line hee hee) This is a little too coincidental maybe....are Martial Artists a conservative group at large? ...
Stoolman first here's a tip fer ya tip jar... :viking3: wear this protective helmet when you mod in the study...I've been reading some of the stuff in there and oof!

Second, we need to bring in some more people to survey on this how about some other famous or celebrity Martial Artist's birthdates like Chuck Norris, Ed Parker, Bruce Lee etc.,? Got any of those?:viking2:

Fuzzy like your new look!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks mj..tis getting a little closer i thinks...need curly hair though..hehe....conservative huh?  hum politically i consider myself more conservative than i do liberal does that count :idunno:


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2004)

# 8 - THE BIG SHOT
8's are the problem solvers. They are professional, blunt and
to the point, have good judgment and are decisive. They have
grand plans and like to live the good life. They take charge
of people. They view people objectively. They let you know in
no uncertain terms that they are the boss. They should learn
to exude their decisions on their own needs rather than on
what others want. Famous 8's Edgar Cayce, Barbara Streisand,
George Harrison, Jane Fonda, Pablo Picasso, Aretha Franklin,
and Nostrodamus.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2004)

Aha.. 2 of us are '8's


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Aha.. 2 of us are '8's


"There can be only one..."


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2004)

True enough.. so guess what.. Tis I...


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> True enough.. so guess what.. Tis I...


Broadswords at dawn!!!!!
(I lack good judgment part I guess  )


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2004)

*Dawn it tis.. and since you proclaimed the time and weapon..I shall choose the place..* how tall are you?


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2004)

5'11" with head (you do the math).

Mahogany with tasteful brass fittings please.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok.. I'll have my 2nd stand in for me.. and we'll meet in the middle of the 6' deep lake.. he's 6'4"


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2004)

:rofl:

Wheres that snorkle???


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2004)

Touche'  

Ok.. off to wake up Seig and go play


----------



## Baytor (Aug 7, 2004)

#9 - THE PERFORMER

9's are natural entertainers. They are very caring and
generous, giving away their last dollar to help. With their
charm, they have no problem making friends and nobody is a
stranger to them. They have so many different personalities
that people around them have a hard time understanding them.
They are like chameleons, ever changing and blending in. They
have tremendous luck, but also can suffer from extremes in
fortune and mood. To be successful, they need to build a
loving foundation. Famous 9's Albert Schweitzer, Shirley
MacLaine, Harrison Ford, Jimmy Carter, and Elvis Presley


This one doesn't describe me at all.  Oh well.


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

# 1 - THE ORIGINATOR
1 's are originals. Coming up with new ideas and executing
them is natural. Having things their own way is another trait
that gets them as being stubborn and arrogant. 1's are
extremely honest and do well to learn some diplomacy skills.
They like to take the initiative and are often leaders or
bosses, as they like to be the best. Being self-employed is
definitely helpful for them. Lesson to learn Others' ideas
might be just as good or better and to stay open minded.
Famous 1's Tom Hanks, Robert Redford, Hulk Hogan, Carol
Burnett, Wynona Judd, Nancy Reagan, and Raquel Welch.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

KatGurl[v2] said:
			
		

> # 1 - THE ORIGINATOR
> .


Welcome! Your first post and you are a #1 WOW... 
MJ


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Welcome! Your first post and you are a #1 WOW...
> MJ


I have not been on here since, around, January, I believe. I am finally BACK!!!!! MUWAHAHAHHA!!! YOU WILL FINALLY SEE KATGURL IN HER NEW TEEN STAGE!!! _She looks about with a devilish grin spreading across across her face._


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

KatGurl[v2] said:
			
		

> I have not been on here since, around, January, I believe. I am finally BACK!!!!! MUWAHAHAHHA!!! YOU WILL FINALLY SEE KATGURL IN HER NEW TEEN STAGE!!! _She looks about with a devilish grin spreading across across her face._


Erm... heh heh heh.... ^_^;;


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 8, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> I thinks this fits you so close it's kind of scary...i was checking this with kathie and we both starting laughing saying that when they came up with this one they were describing you....


hey...they were describing Billy Shakespeare, too!


----------

